# Princes Sunday 18th November



## Captainron (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi all, 

As BIM is unable to make the date, I have taken up the reins for this.

I have been in contact with Princes and they are likely to replicate the deal for the meeting just gone (Â£200 per fourball on Princes and Dunes plus a meal) but I have yet to confirm the actual pricing.

Get your names down

1) Captainron
2 - 14) LQ


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 28, 2018)

1) Captainron
 2 - 14) LQ 
15. Paperboy


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 28, 2018)

1) Captainron
 2 - 14) LQ 
15. Paperboy
16. Liverpoolphil 
17. The Autumn Wind


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Feb 28, 2018)

Cheers Phil :thup:


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 28, 2018)

1) Captainron
2 - 14) LQ 
15. Paperboy
16. Liverpoolphil 
17. The Autumn Wind
18. Anotherdouble


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 28, 2018)

1) Captainron
2 - 14) LQ 
15. Paperboy
16. Liverpoolphil 
17. The Autumn Wind
18. Anotherdouble
19. Papas1982


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2018)

1) Captainron
2 - 14) LQ 
15. Paperboy
16. Liverpoolphil 
17. The Autumn Wind
18. Anotherdouble
19. Papas1982
20. Fish


----------



## paddyc (Feb 28, 2018)

1) Captainron
2 - 14) LQ 
15. Paperboy
16. Liverpoolphil 
17. The Autumn Wind
18. Anotherdouble
19. Papas1982
20. Fish
21. Paddy C
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...nces-Sunday-18th-November#01f6vrGZJudRSUdI.99


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Mar 1, 2018)

paddyc said:



			1) Captainron
2 - 14) LQ 
15. Paperboy
16. Liverpoolphil 
17. The Autumn Wind
18. Anotherdouble
19. Papas1982
20. Fish
21. Paddy C
22. Topoftheflop
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Captainron (Mar 1, 2018)

I have had a reply from Princes.

They are willing to hold the price at Â£50 per person if we get a minimum of 28 players otherwise it's Â£60.

Get those names down quick. 

Will need a Â£20 deposit for those wanting to play by the end of March to be sent to the bank of LincolnQuaker.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 1, 2018)

Captainron said:



			I have had a reply from Princes.

They are willing to hold the price at Â£50 per person if we get a minimum of 28 players otherwise it's Â£60.

Get those names down quick. 

Will need a Â£20 deposit for those wanting to play by the end of March to be sent to the bank of LincolnQuaker.
		
Click to expand...

Â£20 sent to glyn via paypal


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Mar 1, 2018)

Captainron said:



			I have had a reply from Princes.

They are willing to hold the price at Â£50 per person if we get a minimum of 28 players otherwise it's Â£60.

Get those names down quick. 

Will need a Â£20 deposit for those wanting to play by the end of March to be sent to the bank of LincolnQuaker.
		
Click to expand...

Please can you or Lincoln Quaker pm me with the bank account details and I'll transfer my deposit payment. Cheers.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 1, 2018)

The Autumn Wind said:



			Please can you or Lincoln Quaker pm me with the bank account details and I'll transfer my deposit payment. Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Sent by PM


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Mar 1, 2018)

Cheers. Â£20 paid to Glynn via Paypal. :thup:


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2018)

That's me booked into the Kings Head


----------



## chrisd (Mar 2, 2018)

1) Captainron
2 - 14) LQ 
15. Paperboy
16. Liverpoolphil 
17. The Autumn Wind
18. Anotherdouble
19. Papas1982
20. Fish
21. Paddy C
22. Topoftheflop
23.  Chrisd


----------



## Captainron (Mar 2, 2018)

1) Captainron dep paid
2 - 14) LQ dep paid
15. Paperboy
16. Liverpoolphil dep paid
17. The Autumn Wind dep paid
18. Anotherdouble
19. Papas1982
20. Fish
21. Paddy C
22. Topoftheflop
23.  Chrisd


----------



## Captainron (Mar 2, 2018)

1)) Captainron dep paid
2 - 14) LQ dep paid
15. Paperboy
16. Liverpoolphil dep paid
17. The Autumn Wind dep paid
18. Anotherdouble
19. Papas1982 dep paid
20. Fish
21. Paddy C
22. Topoftheflop
23.  Chrisd

Keep the cash rolling in ladies and gents


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Keep the cash rolling in ladies and gents
		
Click to expand...

I'll pay cash at Silloth if that's OK, I've squirreled loads of dodgy notes away to dump on Scotland like they do to us, what goes around comes around, as they say  :whoo:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 2, 2018)

Can you hide some of that cash behind my picture...? 


Fish said:



			I'll pay cash at Silloth if that's OK, I've squirreled loads of dodgy notes away to dump on Scotland like they do to us, what goes around comes around, as they say  :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 7, 2018)

Deposit truly dispatched to Mr D Maker


----------



## rosecott (Mar 7, 2018)

Fish said:



			That's me booked into the Kings Head 

Click to expand...

I found the clientele in the King's Head a bit dodgy so I've Booked into Dunkerley's. I'll still drink in the King's Head and have a curry with the riffraff.


----------



## User2021 (Mar 7, 2018)

1)) Captainron dep paid
2 - 14) LQ dep paid
15. Paperboy
16. Liverpoolphil dep paid
17. The Autumn Wind dep paid
18. Anotherdouble
19. Papas1982 dep paid
20. Fish
21. Paddy C
22. Topoftheflop
23. Chrisd
24. Jobr1850

Going to try and make 3 days instead of 2


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 7, 2018)

1)) Captainron dep paid
2 - 14) LQ dep paid
15. Paperboy
16. Liverpoolphil dep paid
17. The Autumn Wind dep paid
18. Anotherdouble
19. Papas1982 dep paid
20. Fish
21. Paddy C
22. Topoftheflop
23. Chrisd
24. Jobr1850
25. Blue in Munich (tentative)


----------



## Dando (Mar 14, 2018)

1)) Captainron dep  paid
2 - 14) LQ dep  paid
15.  Paperboy
16.  Liverpoolphil dep paid
17.  The Autumn Wind dep paid
18.  Anotherdouble
19.  Papas1982 dep paid
20. Fish
21.  Paddy C
22.  Topoftheflop
23.  Chrisd
 24.  Jobr1850
 25. Blue in Munich  (tentative)
26. Dando - deposit sent


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 14, 2018)

1	Glyn	Paid 	Â£50.00
2	Arthur	Paid 	Â£20.00
3	Callum L	Paid	Â£20.00
4	Stevie	Paid	Â£20.00
5	Spenny	Paid	Â£20.00
6	Dan H	Paid	Â£20.00
7	Whatto	Paid	Â£20.00
8	Fraz	Paid	Â£20.00
9	Motty	Paid	Â£20.00
10	Mines	Paid	Â£20.00
11	Dan Mc	Paid	Â£20.00
12	Lee M	Paid	Â£20.00
13	Captainron	Paid	Â£50.00
14	Tim J		Â£20.00
15	Paperboy		
16	Liverpoolphil	Paid	Â£20.00
17	Autumn Wind	Paid	Â£20.00
18	Anotherdouble	Paid	Â£20.00
19	Papas	Paid	Â£20.00
20	Fish		
21	PaddyC		
22	Topoftheflop		
23	ChrisD		
24	JOBr1850	Paid	Â£20.00
25	BIM		
26	Dando	paid	Â£20.00


----------



## Captainron (Mar 14, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			1	Glyn	Paid 	Â£50.00
2	Arthur	Paid 	Â£20.00
3	Callum L	Paid	Â£20.00
4	Stevie	Paid	Â£20.00
5	Spenny	Paid	Â£20.00
6	Dan H	Paid	Â£20.00
7	Whatto	Paid	Â£20.00
8	Fraz	Paid	Â£20.00
9	Motty	Paid	Â£20.00
10	Mines	Paid	Â£20.00
11	Dan Mc	Paid	Â£20.00
12	Lee M	Paid	Â£20.00
13	Captainron	Paid	Â£50.00
14	Tim J		Â£20.00
15	Paperboy		
16	Liverpoolphil	Paid	Â£20.00
17	Autumn Wind	Paid	Â£20.00
18	Anotherdouble	Paid	Â£20.00
19	Papas	Paid	Â£20.00
20	Fish		
21	PaddyC		
22	Topoftheflop		
23	ChrisD		
24	JOBr1850	Paid	Â£20.00
25	BIM		
26	Dando	paid	Â£20.00
		
Click to expand...

Keep the deposits coming in guys and girls. 

Plenty of spaces available and itâ€™s on a Sunday so no leave to be taken (by the vast majority)


----------



## 94tegsi (Mar 14, 2018)

Put me down please


----------



## Captainron (Mar 14, 2018)

1	Glyn	        Paid 	Â£50.00
2	Arthur	Paid 	Â£20.00
3	Callum L	Paid	Â£20.00
4	Stevie	Paid	Â£20.00
5	Spenny	Paid	Â£20.00
6	Dan H	Paid	Â£20.00
7	Whatto	Paid	Â£20.00
8	Fraz	Paid	Â£20.00
9	Motty	Paid	Â£20.00
10	Mines	Paid	Â£20.00
11	Dan Mc	Paid	Â£20.00
12	Lee M	Paid	Â£20.00
13	Captainron	Paid	Â£50.00
14	Tim J		Â£20.00
15	Paperboy		
16	Liverpoolphil	Paid	Â£20.00
17	Autumn Wind	Paid	Â£20.00
18	Anotherdouble	Paid	Â£20.00
19	Papas	Paid	Â£20.00
20	Fish		
21	PaddyC		
22	Topoftheflop		
23	ChrisD		
24	JOBr1850	Paid	Â£20.00
25	BIM		
26	Dando	paid	Â£20.00
27    94tegsi


----------



## Captainron (Mar 28, 2018)

We have had a few more deposits roll in for this and we have paid Princes to secure the booking. 

For those of you yet to pay, please get the Â£10 (or the whole Â£50) to Glyn.

Still spaces available.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 28, 2018)

Captainron said:



			We have had a few more deposits roll in for this and we have paid Princes to secure the booking. 

For those of you yet to pay, please get the Â£10 (or the whole Â£50) to Glyn.

Still spaces available.
		
Click to expand...

My grumpy colleague has pointed out that the deposit is Â£20 and not Â£10.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 28, 2018)

Captainron said:



			My grumpy colleague has pointed out that the deposit is Â£20 and not Â£10.
		
Click to expand...

Just keeping my eye on you


----------



## Captainron (Mar 28, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just keeping my eye on you 

Click to expand...

46 threatening whatapps later........


----------



## 94tegsi (Apr 3, 2018)

Funds sent to Glyn! :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 3, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Funds sent to Glyn! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Â£50 received :thup:


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 7, 2018)

Can i get my name down for this please, let e know payment details and how much is needed and will send over.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 15, 2018)

1	Glyn	        Paid 	Â£50.00
2	Arthur	Paid 	Â£20.00
3	Callum L	Paid	Â£20.00
4	Stevie	Paid	Â£20.00
5	Spenny	Paid	Â£20.00
6	Dan H	Paid	Â£20.00
7	Whatto	Paid	Â£20.00
8	Fraz	Paid	Â£20.00
9	Motty	Paid	Â£20.00
10	Mines	Paid	Â£20.00
11	Dan Mc	Paid	Â£20.00
12	Lee M	Paid	Â£20.00
13	Captainron	Paid	Â£50.00
14	Tim J		Â£20.00
15	Paperboy		
16	Liverpoolphil	Paid	Â£20.00
17	Autumn Wind	Paid	Â£20.00
18	Anotherdouble	Paid	Â£20.00
19	Papas	Paid	Â£20.00
20	Fish		
21	PaddyC		
22	Topoftheflop		
23	ChrisD	Paid  Â£20.00	
24	JOBr1850	Paid	Â£20.00
25	BIM		Paid  Â£20.00
26	Dando	paid	Â£20.00
27    94Tegsi     Paid  Â£50.00
28    NorfolkShaun 


Still spaces available so get your names down and the Â£20 deposit sent


----------



## Captainron (Apr 15, 2018)

Captainron said:



			1	Glyn	        Paid 	Â£50.00
2	Arthur	Paid 	Â£20.00
3	Callum L	Paid	Â£20.00
4	Stevie	Paid	Â£20.00
5	Spenny	Paid	Â£20.00
6	Dan H	Paid	Â£20.00
7	Whatto	Paid	Â£20.00
8	Fraz	Paid	Â£20.00
9	Motty	Paid	Â£20.00
10	Mines	Paid	Â£20.00
11	Dan Mc	Paid	Â£20.00
12	Lee M	Paid	Â£20.00
13	Captainron	Paid	Â£50.00
14	Tim J		Paid   Â£20.00
15	Paperboy		paid  Â£20.00
16	Liverpoolphil	Paid	Â£20.00
17	Autumn Wind	Paid	Â£20.00
18	Anotherdouble	Paid	Â£20.00
19	Papas	Paid	Â£20.00
20	Fish		Paid  Â£20.00
21	PaddyC	Paid  Â£20.00	
22	TopOfTheFlop   Paid Â£20.00
23	ChrisD	Paid  Â£20.00	
24	JOBr1850	Paid	Â£20.00
25	BIM		Paid  Â£20.00
26	Dando	paid	Â£20.00
27    94Tegsi     Paid  Â£50.00
28    NorfolkShaun
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Captainron (May 11, 2018)

1	Glyn	        Paid 	Â£50.00
2	Arthur	Paid 	Â£20.00
3	Callum L	Paid	Â£20.00
4	Stevie	Paid	Â£20.00
5	Spenny	Paid	Â£20.00
6	Dan H	Paid	Â£20.00
7	Whatto	Paid	Â£20.00
8	Fraz	Paid	Â£20.00
9	Motty	Paid	Â£20.00
10	Mines	Paid	Â£20.00
11	Dan Mc	Paid	Â£20.00
12	Lee M	Paid	Â£20.00
13	Captainron	Paid	Â£50.00
14	Tim J		Paid   Â£20.00
15	Paperboy		paid  Â£20.00
16	Liverpoolphil	Paid	Â£20.00
17	Autumn Wind	Paid	Â£20.00
18	Anotherdouble	Paid	Â£20.00
19	Papas	Paid	Â£20.00
20	Fish		Paid  Â£20.00
21	PaddyC	Paid  Â£20.00	
22	TopOfTheFlop   Paid Â£20.00
23	ChrisD	Paid  Â£20.00	
24	JOBr1850	Paid	Â£20.00
25	BIM		Paid  Â£20.00
26	Dando	paid	Â£20.00
27    94Tegsi     Paid  Â£50.00
28    NorfolkShaun
29    Andy O      Paid  Â£20.00
30    Gary A       Paid  Â£20.00
31    Trev          Paid Â£20.00
32    Elks           Paid Â£20.00

Still spaces available lads.


----------



## Captainron (May 11, 2018)

1	Glyn	        Paid 	Â£50.00
2	Arthur	Paid 	Â£20.00
3	Callum L	Paid	Â£20.00
4	Stevie	Paid	Â£20.00
5	Spenny	Paid	Â£20.00
6	Dan H	Paid	Â£20.00
7	Whatto	Paid	Â£20.00
8	Fraz	Paid	Â£20.00
9	Motty	Paid	Â£20.00
10	Mines	Paid	Â£20.00
11	Dan Mc	Paid	Â£20.00
12	Lee M	Paid	Â£20.00
13	Captainron	Paid	Â£50.00
14	Tim J		Paid   Â£20.00
15	Paperboy		paid  Â£20.00
16	Liverpoolphil	Paid	Â£20.00
17	Autumn Wind	Paid	Â£20.00
18	Anotherdouble	Paid	Â£20.00
19	Papas	Paid	Â£20.00
20	Fish		Paid  Â£20.00
21	PaddyC	Paid  Â£20.00	
22	TopOfTheFlop   Paid Â£20.00
23	ChrisD	Paid  Â£20.00	
24	JOBr1850	Paid	Â£20.00
25	BIM		Paid  Â£20.00
26	Dando	paid	Â£20.00
27    94Tegsi     Paid  Â£50.00
28    NorfolkShaun
29    Andy O      Paid  Â£20.00
30    Gary A       Paid  Â£20.00
31    Trev          Paid Â£20.00
32    Elks           Paid Â£20.00

Been advised to cap the numbers at 32 by Princes due to the light situation. 

Anyone else will need to go on a reserve list.


----------



## Fish (May 12, 2018)

Just sent Â£30 balance :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 12, 2018)

Fish said:



			Just sent Â£30 balance :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Rob :thup:


----------



## Captainron (Jun 19, 2018)

State of play so far. Anyone who wants to pay in full can do so via Glyn. 

1	Glyn	        Paid 	Â£50.00
2	Arthur	Paid 	Â£20.00
3	Callum L	Paid	Â£20.00
4	Stevie	Paid	Â£20.00
5	Spenny	Paid	Â£20.00
6	Dan H	Paid	Â£20.00
7	Whatto	Paid	Â£20.00
8	Fraz	Paid	Â£20.00
9	Motty	Paid	Â£20.00
10	Mines	Paid	Â£20.00
11	Dan Mc	Paid	Â£20.00
12	Lee M	Paid	Â£20.00
13	Captainron	Paid	Â£50.00
14	Tim J		Paid   Â£20.00
15	Paperboy		paid  Â£20.00
16	Liverpoolphil	Paid	Â£20.00
17	Autumn Wind	Paid	Â£20.00
18	Anotherdouble	Paid	Â£20.00
19	Papas	Paid	Â£20.00
20	Fish		Paid  Â£50.00
21	PaddyC	Paid  Â£20.00	
22	TopOfTheFlop   Paid Â£20.00
23	ChrisD	Paid  Â£20.00	
24	JOBr1850	Paid	Â£20.00
25	BIM		Paid  Â£20.00
26	Dando	paid	Â£20.00
27    94Tegsi     Paid  Â£50.00
28    NorfolkShaun
29    Andy O      Paid  Â£20.00
30    Gary A       Paid  Â£20.00
31    Trev          Paid Â£20.00
32    Elks           Paid Â£20.00


Reserves:

1
2
3


----------



## Captainron (Jul 28, 2018)

1	Glyn	        Paid 	Â£50.00
2	Arthur	Paid 	Â£20.00
3	Callum L	Paid	Â£20.00
4	Stevie	Paid	Â£20.00
5	Spenny	Paid	Â£20.00
6	Dan H	Paid	Â£20.00
7	Whatto	Paid	Â£20.00
8	Fraz	Paid	Â£20.00
9	Motty	Paid	Â£20.00
10	Mines	Paid	Â£20.00
11	Dan Mc	Paid	Â£20.00
12	Lee M	Paid	Â£20.00
13	Captainron	Paid	Â£50.00
14	Tim J		Paid   Â£20.00
15	Paperboy		paid  Â£20.00
16	Liverpoolphil	Paid	Â£20.00
17	Autumn Wind	Paid	Â£20.00
18	Anotherdouble	Paid	Â£20.00
19	Papas	Paid	Â£20.00
20	Fish		Paid  Â£50.00
21	PaddyC	Paid  Â£20.00	
22	TopOfTheFlop   Paid Â£20.00
23	ChrisD	Paid  Â£20.00	
24	JOBr1850	Paid	Â£20.00
25	BIM		Paid  Â£20.00
26	Dando	paid	Â£20.00
27    94Tegsi     Paid  Â£50.00
28    NorfolkShaun   Paid Â£50.00
29    Andy O      Paid  Â£20.00
30    Gary A       Paid  Â£20.00
31    Trev          Paid Â£20.00
32    Elks           Paid Â£20.00


Reserves:

1
2
3

Anyone who wants to finish up their payments can do so to Lincoln Quaker.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 28, 2018)

Ignore what Cameron has put as payments. 

I do have more payments so quite a few of you have paid in full already.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 28, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Ignore what Cameron has put as payments. 

I do have more payments so quite a few of you have paid in full already.
		
Click to expand...

He is like an ex wife. Takes the money and doesn't communicate


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 3, 2018)

1	Glyn		Â£50.00
2	Arthur	Â£50.00
3	Callum L		Â£50.00
4	Stevie		Â£20.00
5	Spenny		Â£20.00
6	Dan H		Â£20.00
7	Whatto		Â£20.00
8	Fraz		Â£50.00
9	Motty		Â£20.00
10	Mines		Â£20.00
11	Dan Mc		Â£50.00
12	Lee M		Â£20.00
13	Tim J		Â£20.00
14	Andy O		Â£20.00
15	Gary A		Â£20.00
16	Trev		Â£20.00
17	Elks		Â£20.00
18	Captainron		Â£50.00
19	Paperboy		Â£20.00
20	Liverpoolphil		Â£50.00
21	Autumn Wind		Â£20.00
22	Anotherdouble		Â£50.00
23	Papas		Â£20.00
24	Fish		Â£50.00
25	PaddyC		Â£20.00
26	Topoftheflop		Â£20.00
27	ChrisD		Â£20.00
28	JOBr1850		Â£20.00
29	BIM		Â£20.00
30	Dando		Â£20.00
31	94stegsi		Â£50.00
32	Norfolkshaun		Â£50.00


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 3, 2018)

Up to date payments.

Payment in full due 1 month before.


----------



## merv79 (Aug 3, 2018)

Can I go on the reserve list in case anyone drops out?


----------



## Captainron (Aug 3, 2018)

merv79 said:



			Can I go on the reserve list in case anyone drops out?
		
Click to expand...

Yup. You're in at 1st reserve


----------



## Dando (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi,
I am going to drop out of this.
Dando


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 3, 2018)

Dando said:



			Hi,
I am going to drop out of this.
Dando
		
Click to expand...

No probs.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 3, 2018)

merv79 said:



			Can I go on the reserve list in case anyone drops out?
		
Click to expand...

Place available if you would like it.


----------



## merv79 (Sep 5, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Place available if you would like it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes please Glyn!

When is payment required?


----------



## merv79 (Sep 6, 2018)

Just read through the thread.
Glyn, would you mind sending me payment details when you get a chance?


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Sep 14, 2018)

Have just paid my Â£30 balance via PayPal.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi, if a slot opens up can you please let me know.


----------



## merv79 (Sep 27, 2018)

What is the 1st tee off times for this? 
Just wondering as planning to travel up from Bournemouth on the day.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 27, 2018)

merv79 said:



			What is the 1st tee off times for this?
Just wondering as planning to travel up from Bournemouth on the day.
		
Click to expand...

1st tee time is 10.30


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 27, 2018)

Ideally would like full payments before the 18th October.

Thanks


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 6, 2018)

If there are any drop outs from this then Iâ€™d be happy to take up that space.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 8, 2018)

There are a few folks who would like to join this event but we are low on spaces.

With this in mind, please can anyone who has not yet paid in full let us know if they are 100% coming as soon as possible and pay the balance of the monies owed.


----------



## User2021 (Oct 8, 2018)

Whats the balance Cam / Glynn?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 9, 2018)

Hi all,

If anyone else in the reserves list wants to, I'll be playing Princes lone wolf style on this day as the tee times for this meetup is fully booked. I've booked Dunes/Himalayas at 10.50. Should there be any drop outs from the meet, I'm still keen to join up and I'll just contact Princes saying I'll go with your group instead. If not, I'll be joining in on the fun at Royal Cinque the day after, or if I'm invited for dinner and a drink or two in Deal later on Sunday night.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 9, 2018)

Lilyhawk said:



			Hi all,

If anyone else in the reserves list wants to, I'll be playing Princes lone wolf style on this day as the tee times for this meetup is fully booked. I've booked Dunes/Himalayas at 10.50. Should there be any drop outs from the meet, I'm still keen to join up and I'll just contact Princes saying I'll go with your group instead. If not, I'll be joining in on the fun at Royal Cinque the day after, or if I'm invited for dinner and a drink or two in Deal later on Sunday night.
		
Click to expand...

I am just trying to tie up all the loose ends on this. I know that there are 3 guys hoping to be added so keep checking back.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 9, 2018)

Captainron said:



			There are a few folks who would like to join this event but we are low on spaces.

With this in mind, please can anyone who has not yet paid in full let us know if they are 100% coming as soon as possible and pay the balance of the monies owed.
		
Click to expand...

Thought Iâ€™d paid this. Just realised it was deposit for sunningdale Iâ€™d past sent Glynn. 

Will get money over ASAP, but may take a day to get funds into PayPal as cancelled bank card yesterday. So canâ€™t send straight from account.


----------



## User2021 (Oct 12, 2018)

Will get the money over for the guest this weekend - cheers


----------



## paddyc (Oct 12, 2018)

Captainron said:



			There are a few folks who would like to join this event but we are low on spaces.

With this in mind, please can anyone who has not yet paid in full let us know if they are 100% coming as soon as possible and pay the balance of the monies owed.
		
Click to expand...

Yes 100% coming annual leave booked room booked,balance to be paid this weekend. cheers


----------



## User2021 (Oct 12, 2018)

1    Glyn    Â£50.00
2    Arthur    Â£50.00
3    Callum L    Â£50.00
4    Stevie    Â£20.00
5    Spenny    Â£20.00
6    Dan H    Â£20.00
7    Whatto    Â£20.00
8    Fraz    Â£50.00
9    Motty    Â£20.00
10    Mines    Â£20.00
11    Dan Mc    Â£50.00
12    Lee M    Â£20.00
13    Tim J    Â£20.00
14    Andy O    Â£20.00
15    Gary A    Â£20.00
16    Trev    Â£20.00
17    Elks    Â£20.00
18    Captainron    Â£50.00
19    Paperboy    Â£20.00
20    Liverpoolphil    Â£50.00
21    Autumn Wind    Â£20.00
22    Anotherdouble    Â£50.00
23    Papas    Â£20.00
24    Fish    Â£50.00
25    PaddyC    Â£20.00
26    Topoftheflop    Â£20.00
27    ChrisD    Â£20.00
28    JOBr1850    Â£20.00
29    BIM    Â£20.00
30    Dando    Â£20.00
31    94stegsi    Â£50.00
32    Norfolkshaun    Â£50.00

33. Len Lock


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 13, 2018)

1    Glyn    
2    Arthur    
3    Callum L    
4    Stevie    
5    Spenny   
6    Dan H    
7    Whatto    
8    Fraz    
9    Motty    
10    Mines    
11    Dan Mc    
12    Lee M    
13    Tim J    
14    Andy O    
15    Gary A    
16    Trev    
17    Elks    
18    Captainron    
19    Paperboy    
20    Liverpoolphil    
21    Autumn Wind   
22    Anotherdouble    
23    Papas    
24    Fish    
25    PaddyC    
26   Callum m 
27    ChrisD    
28    JOBr1850    
29    BIM    
30    Merv79
31    94stegsi    
32    Norfolkshaun    
33. Len Lock
34. Wookie 
35. Lillyhawk 

Updated list

As we only have a couple more payments to collect I wonâ€™t name and shame, I have sent messages and had replies from everyone so all is good ðŸ‘


----------



## User2021 (Oct 13, 2018)

Pay Pal'd you Lens money Glynn, cheers


----------



## Captainron (Oct 15, 2018)

With Mikejohnchapman joining us we are up to our full compliment of 36.  Anyone who has not fully paid up needs to do so as soon as possible. 

If anyone wants a later tee time, please let me know as I will need to consider the draw fairly soon. 

Cameron


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 15, 2018)

Captainron said:



			With Mikejohnchapman joining us we are up to our full compliment of 36.  Anyone who has not fully paid up needs to do so as soon as possible.

If anyone wants a later tee time, please let me know as I will need to consider the draw fairly soon.

Cameron
		
Click to expand...

Morning Cameron,

If possible I would like one of the later tee times as Iâ€™ll be coming in with the train to Sandwich just after 10.

Thanks, 
Jakob


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi mate. 

Not sure what time the tees are available from, but am dropping the kids to their grandparents for the day. So If possible anything after 0830.....


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 17, 2018)

One more payment and we are paid in full.

Thanks all for making it easy.


----------



## merv79 (Oct 17, 2018)

Captainron said:



			With Mikejohnchapman joining us we are up to our full compliment of 36.  Anyone who has not fully paid up needs to do so as soon as possible.

If anyone wants a later tee time, please let me know as I will need to consider the draw fairly soon.

Cameron
		
Click to expand...

A later tee time for me if possible as travelling up from Bournemouth


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2018)

If there is a reserve list or someone who wants to step in I can no longer make this trip unfortunately due to personal reasons. 

I'm fully paid up so they will need to send me their payment of Â£50 (may do cheaper) direct to me.

I also have reserved (not paid) a room for 2-days at the Kings Head, I can transfer the name to them if they want or if I hear nothing back by tonight, I'll be cancelling the reservation tomorrow morning.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 18, 2018)

The good news for everyone is that the first tee is booked from 10h30 in 8 minute intervals so plenty of time for folk to get there and sort themselves out.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 20, 2018)

Just following on from the Sock Thread. Please can all those intending to wear shorts note the following. It seems you can get away with looking honking in black or grey socks........

Gentlemen are requested to wear recognised golf attire and golf shoes; shirts should have a collar and sleeves and must be tucked in. Please do not wear rugby or football shirts. Shorts must be tailored and worn with short sports socks or long socks.


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 20, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Just following on from the Sock Thread. Please can all those intending to wear shorts note the following. It seems you can get away with looking honking in black or grey socks........

Gentlemen are requested to wear recognised golf attire and golf shoes; shirts should have a collar and sleeves and must be tucked in. Please do not wear rugby or football shirts. *Shorts must be tailored and worn with short sports socks or long socks*.
		
Click to expand...

Wishful thinking that Cam!!


----------



## Fish (Oct 23, 2018)

Fish said:



			If there is a reserve list or someone who wants to step in I can no longer make this trip unfortunately due to personal reasons.

I'm fully paid up so they will need to send me their payment of Â£50 (may do cheaper) direct to me.

I also have reserved (not paid) a room for 2-days at the Kings Head, I can transfer the name to them if they want or if I hear nothing back by tonight, I'll be cancelling the reservation tomorrow morning.
		
Click to expand...

No response to this so I have cancelled my accommodation so there is a room possibly available and I'm officially out of this.

Iâ€™m not sure but it reads as though there are 36 names paid, so there is a space now for 1 person. 

Please contact me directly if youâ€™re interested in taking it.


----------



## Fish (Oct 28, 2018)

Have the tee times and numbers been 100% confirmed for this as the lads have/are able to refund me for RCP & RSG?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Fish said:



			Have the tee times and numbers been 100% confirmed for this as the lads have/are able to refund me for RCP & RSG?
		
Click to expand...

Sent you a PM mate ðŸ‘


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 1, 2018)

Where will people congregate on Sunday night to sum up all the fat, thin and shank shots from the round? I'm just assuming that there'll be a drink, or perhaps seven, before bedtime.

Hopefully I'm not the only one staying at "The Kings Head" in Deal.


----------



## Dando (Nov 1, 2018)

Lilyhawk said:



			Where will people congregate on Sunday night to sum up all the fat, thin and shank shots from the round? I'm just assuming that there'll be a drink, or perhaps seven, before bedtime.

Hopefully I'm not the only one staying at "The Kings Head" in Deal.
		
Click to expand...

The Kings Head is the usual meeting place.
I am booked in there and will be arriving about 4ish.


----------



## User2021 (Nov 1, 2018)

Also booked in to the Kings Head


----------



## chrisd (Nov 1, 2018)

I've just booked the Kind Head too


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 1, 2018)

All the Woodhall lot are staying at the lodges. We will be coming into deal to have a drink etc.

Itâ€™s the only place I could find that could take 20 golfers.


----------



## 94tegsi (Nov 1, 2018)

Staying at The Waterfront Hotel but will wander down to The Kings Head in the evenings.


----------



## Swingalot (Nov 1, 2018)

which of the 9s are you playing at Princes?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 1, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			which of the 9s are you playing at Princes?
		
Click to expand...

Shores and dunes


----------



## SammmeBee (Nov 2, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			All the Woodhall lot are staying at the lodges. We will be coming into deal to have a drink etc.

Itâ€™s the only place I could find that could take 20 golfers.
		
Click to expand...

If you speak to them in advance they may be able to sort a driver out for you for their minibus so you can get to Deal and back easily as there are that many of you.


----------



## paddyc (Nov 7, 2018)

Cameron/ Glyn

Could I possibly not be one of the first groups off please as may not get there till nearly 10,
The meal? is it breakfast beforehand or after the the round.

cheers


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 8, 2018)

paddyc said:



			Cameron/ Glyn

Could I possibly not be one of the first groups off please as may not get there till nearly 10,
The meal? is it breakfast beforehand or after the the round.

cheers
		
Click to expand...

Cameron or myself will stick the times on in the next few days.

Simon and Chris have done the other draws are we are just making sure you don't get the same 4 ball for all 3 days.

I have put some of the Woodhall lot out 1st for Princes as we are staying down Saturday night so I have tried to make allowances for those travelling over Sunday morning.

And the 1 course carvery meal is after play and its a rolling carvery so no need to hang about till the last group is in to eat.

Cameron is running the comp. He is going to post all the details etc.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 12, 2018)

Itâ€™s nearly time for the Kent Forum gathering. Three top class courses which have all hosted the Open Championship await us.  We have decided to put all the administration on one thread to keep it central and easy to manage.
Competition wise we wonâ€™t be holding a cumulative for the three days as not everyone is playing all three rounds.

We will simply have a FULL HANDICAP STABLEFORD competition for each day which will set you back Â£5 per day at Princes and Royal Cinque Ports.  Please ensure you have paid this in cash to me before you have a shocker and decide it wasnâ€™t worthwhile.  The Â£5 for Royal St Georges was included in your Â£120 payment. We will also have some nearest the pin prizes on each day.  Would the last groups, please bring in the nearest the pin markers.

The light can be a bit sketchy at this time of year and I would urge folk to try and keep the pace of play flowing especially at Princes where we are teeing off mid-morning. *Please pick up should you not be able to score on a hole.*

On completion of your round, please ensure this is completed and signed correctly and handed to either Glyn or myself.

*Princes https://www.princesgolfclub.co.uk/*
First tee is booked from 10h30 and we are off in 8-minute intervals.
There will be a 1 course meal following the golf. This is available on a rolling basis so you can finish your round and eat straight away.
Dress code at Princes is fairly relaxed. You can wear jeans but no golf shoes or trainers are allowed.
I believe that most people will be looking to descend on Deal for a few drinks and a curry in the evening and the plan is to gather in a local den of iniquity called the Kings Head for a few scoops and then head for the curry house later.

*Royal Cinque Ports https://www.royalcinqueports.com/*
First tee is booked from 08h40 and we are off in 10-minute intervals.
A 2 course Carvery will follow the round. This will be served in the dining room
Dress Code for the meal is *JACKET AND TIE*. No jeans, golf shoes or trainers are allowed. Shower facilities are available for those who require them.

*Royal St Georges https://www.royalstgeorges.com/*
First tee is booked from 08h00 and we are off in 10 minute intervals.
There will be a bacon bap before we go out and a meal following the round which will be served in the dining room.
Dress Code for the meal is *JACKET AND TIE*. No jeans, golf shoes or trainers are allowed. Shower facilities are available for those who require them.
Mobile Phones are not permitted anywhere on the course or clubhouse and can only be used in the car park.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 12, 2018)

Better apologise to @wookie @Paperboy and @NorfolkShaun already now. Iâ€™m playing the worst golf of my life at the moment. On the upside, you will most likely learn a few words in Swedish. Not to be used in public though, should I say.


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 12, 2018)

Lilyhawk said:



			Better apologise to @wookie @Paperboy and @NorfolkShaun already now. Iâ€™m playing the worst golf of my life at the moment. On the upside, you will most likely learn a few words in Swedish. Not to be used in public though, should I say.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t worry about it. Wookie will give you something to look up to


----------



## 94tegsi (Nov 12, 2018)

Cheers guys. Question, you mention no mobiles on the course... is that even to use as gps?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 12, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Cheers guys. Question, you mention no mobiles on the course... is that even to use as gps?
		
Click to expand...

I think for gps thatâ€™s fine, itâ€™s for taking calls that most clubs donâ€™t like.


----------



## 94tegsi (Nov 12, 2018)

Thought so, cheers Glyn.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 13, 2018)

I have been in contact with Princes and they have graciously allowed us to have 9 holes on the Himalayas for Â£25 per person on the Sunday morning prior to our organised slots above.  

We have some tee times secured which will ensure that you are still able to make your tee time on the Shores and Dunes.  The Himalayas was recently redeveloped and by all accounts is a fantastic 9 hole stretch. 

Expect to go off around 8am so will be an early one for some.

Please stick your name down on here if you are interested. 

Cameron

1) Captainron
2 -12) Lincoln Quaker
13) BIM


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 13, 2018)

Captainron said:



			I have been in contact with Princes and they have graciously allowed us to have 9 holes on the Himalayas for Â£25 per person on the Sunday morning prior to our organised slots above. 

We have some tee times secured which will ensure that you are still able to make your tee time on the Shores and Dunes.  The Himalayas was recently redeveloped and by all accounts is a fantastic 9 hole stretch.

Expect to go off around 8am so will be an early one for some.

Please stick your name down on here if you are interested.

Cameron

1) Captainron
2 -12) Lincoln Quaker
13) BIM
		
Click to expand...

14. Anotherdouble


----------



## Captainron (Nov 14, 2018)

Can everyone who wants to play on the Himalayas on Sunday morning let me know by 11am as we need to pay the club and confirm numbers.

All Â£25 payments to be made to Glyn by paypal or transfer with himalayas as the reference.

Cheers


----------



## User2021 (Nov 14, 2018)

Would love too but just wonâ€™t get down in time unfortunately


----------



## Captainron (Nov 14, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Would love too but just wonâ€™t get down in time unfortunately
		
Click to expand...

Holy moly. That 1 hour trip is a killer


----------



## User2021 (Nov 14, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Holy moly. That 1 hour trip is a killer 

Click to expand...

lol, if only.

Pick up guest, motorway closed etc etc

See you Sunday.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 14, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Can everyone who wants to play on the Himalayas on Sunday morning let me know by 11am as we need to pay the club and confirm numbers.

All Â£25 payments to be made to Glyn by paypal or transfer with himalayas as the reference.

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Cam Iâ€™m straight out from work so wonâ€™t be able to transfer until late tonight, is that a problem?


----------



## Captainron (Nov 14, 2018)

No problem mate. We trust you


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 14, 2018)

Paid


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Nov 14, 2018)

Thanks for the opportunity to play the Himalayas, but I won't be there in time. Have fun !


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 14, 2018)

Cheers all,

We have now booked the tee times and I have paid them in full.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 14, 2018)

Glyn, just paid you, thanks.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 16, 2018)

I'll be grabbing Lilyhawk enroute, his train is due in 09:22 so should be there by 10:00 but i may need to hand Cameron the pot money on the first.


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 16, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I'll be grabbing Lilyhawk enroute, his train is due in 09:22 so should be there by 10:00 but i may need to hand Cameron the pot money on the first.
		
Click to expand...

Dave do you want me to sort with Cameron and you can sort over dinner.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 16, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Dave do you want me to sort with Cameron and you can sort over dinner.
		
Click to expand...

That'll be grand Chris. 

Cheers.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 16, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Dave do you want me to sort with Cameron and you can sort over dinner.
		
Click to expand...

Can we form an orderly queue of those who's like to sort out Another Double over dinner ðŸ˜


----------

